

Van Eck Phreaking - theunixbeard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_phreaking

======
theunixbeard
Some more info here: [http://www.quora.com/Is-Van-Eck-phreaking-practically-
possib...](http://www.quora.com/Is-Van-Eck-phreaking-practically-possible)
[http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/4501/does-van-
ec...](http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/4501/does-van-eck-
phreaking-work)

2004 Paper
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/pet2004-fpd.pdf](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/pet2004-fpd.pdf)

Van Eck's paper
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/01674048859...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/016740488590046X)

